# a500_4.010.13_gen_3



## boyblu19 (Aug 9, 2011)

GEN_2. Typo. Are there any safe roms available for my system? And my system does not recognize any external memory, SD or USB, in the system settings. I had to root my system to even gain access to the memory.


----------



## v_lestat (Aug 21, 2011)

use a peperclip and push in the hardware reset on the side of the A500 by the usb port.
the minute it is back up on the dashboard hit the reset again.

then go in and do a factory reset via the settings menu.

if you still cant access anything via usb or sdcard then you need to return the tablet and get another one because its broken.

there are tons of roms over at XDA, nothing here.


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

After gaining root manually mount the card from the recovery menu. There should be separate mounts available for the microSD and external USB ports. Once mounted they will show up in Settings=>Storage . Some apps will recognize the new storage, most won't.


----------

